# [RISOLTO] vitualbox kernel is not running

## messana

Buongiorno ho gentoo gnome systemd ho installato virtualbox ma non riesco a farlo partire non esiste icona sembra completamente inesistente malgrado abbia seguito scrupolosamente la procedura del wiky.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox

```
   sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

chaos

    location: /var/lib/layman/chaos

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/chaoskagami/chaos-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/chromium/policies/managed/chrome-gnome-shell.json /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/opt/chrome/policies/managed/chrome-gnome-shell.json /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

localhost /home/messana #  
```

localhost /home/messana # uname -a

Linux localhost.localdomain 4.12.12-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 31 15:19:54 -00 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

localhost /home/messana #Last edited by messana on Tue Oct 31, 2017 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare un 

```
$ equery f app-emulation/virtualbox
```

o 

```
$ equery f app-emulation/virtualbox-bin
```

a dipendenza di quale hai installato?

----------

## messana

```
localhost /home/messana #  equery f app-emulation/virtualbox

 * Searching for virtualbox in app-emulation ...

 * Contents of app-emulation/virtualbox-5.1.30:

/etc

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/90virtualbox

/etc/vbox

/etc/vbox/vbox.cfg

/lib

/lib/udev

/lib/udev/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh

/lib/udev/rules.d

/lib/udev/rules.d/10-virtualbox.rules

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxManage -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxSDL -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/VBoxTunctl -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxTunctl

/usr/bin/VBoxVRDP -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/vboxheadless -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/vboxmanage -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/bin/vboxsdl -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/virtualbox

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/DbgPlugInDiggers.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxAuth.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxAuthSimple.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2R0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDD2RC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDR0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDRC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDDU.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxDragAndDropSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxEFI32.fd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxEFI64.fd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxExtPackHelperApp

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxGuestControlSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHeadless

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHeadless.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxHostChannel.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxKeyboard.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxManage

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetAdpCtl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetDHCP

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetDHCP.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetNAT

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxNetNAT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxOGLrenderspu.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxREM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxRT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSDL

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSDL.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSVC

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSharedClipboard.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxSharedFolders.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxTunctl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVMM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxVMMPreload.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VMMR0.r0

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VMMRC.rc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VRDPAuth.so -> VBoxAuth.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxDDU.so -> ../VBoxDDU.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxREM.so -> ../VBoxREM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxRT.so -> ../VBoxRT.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxSVCM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxVMM.so -> ../VBoxVMM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOM.so -> ../VBoxXPCOM.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOMBase.xpt

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VBoxXPCOMIPCC.so

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/components/VirtualBox_XPCOM.xpt

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/VirtualBox.xidl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/VBoxAuthPAM.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/VBoxAuthSimple.cpp

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/auth/include/VBoxAuth.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue/VBoxCAPIGlue.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/glue/VBoxCAPIGlue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v2_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_0.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_1.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v3_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_0.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_1.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v4_3.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/include/VBoxCAPI_v5_1.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/c/samples/tstCAPIGlue.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/glue/java/TestVBox.java

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/VirtualBox_XPCOM.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIClientObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIDConnectService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcILockService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIMessageObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcIService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcITransactionObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/ipcITransactionService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIArray.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAsyncInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAsyncOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAtom.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIAtomService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIBinaryInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIBinaryOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIByteArrayInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsICategoryManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIClassInfo.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsICollection.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentLoaderManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentManagerObsolete.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIComponentRegistrar.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleListener.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleMessage.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIConsoleService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDebug.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDirectoryEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIDirectoryService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEnvironment.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIErrorService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventQueue.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventQueueService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIEventTarget.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIException.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIExceptionService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFactory.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFastLoadFileControl.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFastLoadService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIFile.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIHashable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInputStreamTee.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceInfo.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceInfoManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIInterfaceRequestor.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILineInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILocalFile.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsILocalFileMac.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIMemory.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIModule.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIMultiplexInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsINativeComponentLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObjectInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObjectOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObserver.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIObserverService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIOutputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPersistentProperties2.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPipe.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProcess.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProgrammingLanguage.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProperties.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIPropertyBag.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIProxyObjectManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIRecyclingAllocator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIRunnable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIScriptableInputStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISeekableStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISerializable.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIServiceManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISimpleEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStorageStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStreamBufferAccess.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStringEnumerator.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIStringStream.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupports.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsArray.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsIterators.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsISupportsPrimitives.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIThread.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimelineService.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimer.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimerInternal.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITimerManager.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsITraceRefcnt.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIVariant.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIWeakReference.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsIXPTLoader.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/nsrootidl.idl

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/VirtualBox_XPCOM.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIClientObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIDConnectService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcILockService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIMessageObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcIService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcITransactionObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcITransactionService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcLockCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcMessageReader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcMessageWriter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcModuleUtil.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd/ipcdclient.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAsyncInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAsyncOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAtom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIAtomService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIBinaryInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIBinaryOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIByteArrayInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsICategoryManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIClassInfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsICollection.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentLoaderManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIComponentRegistrar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleListener.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleMessage.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIConsoleService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDebug.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDirectoryEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIDirectoryService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEnvironment.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIErrorService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventQueue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventQueueService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIEventTarget.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIException.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIExceptionService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFastLoadFileControl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFastLoadService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIHashable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInputStreamTee.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceInfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceInfoManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIInterfaceRequestor.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILineInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILocalFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsILocalFileMac.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIMemory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIMultiplexInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsINativeComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObjectInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObjectOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObserver.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIObserverService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIOutputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPersistentProperties2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPipe.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProcess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProgrammingLanguage.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProperties.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIPropertyBag.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIProxyObjectManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIRecyclingAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIRunnable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIScriptableInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISeekableStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISerializable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIServiceManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISimpleEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStorageStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStreamBufferAccess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStringEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIStringStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupports.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsIterators.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsISupportsPrimitives.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIThread.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimelineService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimerInternal.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITimerManager.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsITraceRefcnt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIVariant.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIWeakReference.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsIXPTLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_darwin.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_darwin.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_freebsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_freebsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_iprt_atomic.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_linux.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_linux.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_macos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_netbsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_netbsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_openbsd.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_openbsd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_os2_errors.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_pcos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_pth.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris32.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_solaris64.cfg

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_unix_errors.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/_unixos.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/md/prosdep.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/nspr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/pralarm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/probslet.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/protypes.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/obsolete/prsem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plarena.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plarenas.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plbase64.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plerror.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plgetopt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plhash.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plresolv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/plstr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/pratom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prbit.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prclist.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcmon.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcountr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcpucfg.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prcvar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prdtoa.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prenv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prerr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prerror.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinet.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinit.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prinrval.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prio.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/pripcsem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/pprio.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/pprthred.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/private/prpriv.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlink.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlog.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prlong.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmon.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prmwait.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prnetdb.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prolock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prpdce.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prprf.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prproces.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prrng.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prrwlock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prshm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prshma.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prsystem.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prthread.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtime.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtpool.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtrace.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prtypes.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prvrsion.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub/prwin16.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsrootidl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsAlgorithm.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsCharTraits.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsDependentString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsDependentSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsEmbedString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsLiteralString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsObsoleteAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsPrintfCString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsPromiseFlatString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsReadableUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringAPI.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringFwd.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsStringIterator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsSubstringTuple.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTDependentString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTDependentSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTObsoleteAString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTPromiseFlatString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTSubstring.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsTSubstringTuple.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsUTF8Utils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/nsXPIDLString.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-def-char.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-def-unichar.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string/string-template-undef.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAgg.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAppDirectoryServiceDefs.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsArrayEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAtomService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoLock.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsAutoPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsBaseHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCOMArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCRT.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCategoryManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCheapSets.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsClassHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsComponentManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsComponentManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsCppSharedAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDataHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDebug.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDebugImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDeque.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryServiceDefs.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDirectoryServiceUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsDoubleHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEnumeratorUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsError.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEscape.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsEventQueueUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFastLoadPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFastLoadService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsFixedSizeAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsGenericFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashKeys.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashSets.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIByteBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIGenericFactory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIInterfaceRequestorUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIServiceManagerObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIServiceManagerUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsBase.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsObsolete.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsISupportsUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIUnicharBuffer.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIUnicharInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsIWeakReferenceUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsInt64.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsInterfaceHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLinebreakConverter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFile.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileOS2.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileOSX.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsLocalFileUnix.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsMemory.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsModule.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsMultiplexInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsNativeCharsetUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsNativeComponentLoader.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsObserverService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsObsoleteModuleLoading.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProcess.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxiedService.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxyEvent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsProxyRelease.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsQuickSort.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsRecyclingAllocator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsRefPtrHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsScriptableInputStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticAtom.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticComponent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStaticNameTable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStorageStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStreamUtils.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringEnumerator.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringIO.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsStringStream.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsSupportsArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsSupportsPrimitives.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTHashtable.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTextFormatter.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTime.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTraceRefcnt.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsTraceRefcntImpl.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsUnitConversion.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsValueArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsVariant.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsWeakPtr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsWeakReference.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOM.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOMCID.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nsXPCOMGlue.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/nscore.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/pldhash.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/plevent.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xcDll.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpcom-config.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_arena.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_struct.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xpt_xdr.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcall.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcstubsdecl.inc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptcstubsdef.inc

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom/xptinfo.h

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/lib

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/lib/VirtualBox_i.c

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples/Makefile

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/samples/tstVBoxAPIXPCOM.cpp

/usr/share

/usr/share/icons

/usr/share/icons/hicolor

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/virtualbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/virtualbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/virtualbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/virtualbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/virtualbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/72x72/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-hdd.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-ova.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-ovf.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-vbox-extpack.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-vbox.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-vdi.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/virtualbox-vmdk.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/virtualbox.svg

/usr/share/pixmaps

/usr/share/pixmaps/virtualbox.png

localhost /home/messana # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente hai disabilitato la use flag qt5.

L'interfaccia grafica di virtualbox e' solo in qt se disabiliti questa devi utilizzarlo da command line

----------

## messana

Mancavano le qt5. Grazie di nuovo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

